# NOC Confusing Me! I am a IT Professional.



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Again Guys,

This is really confusing me..

I mean I posted another thread couple of days ago asking if I can change my NOC from 2175 to 2174. I did change it this morning and now when I compare 2175 and 2174, I find it difficult to select one of them.  

To keep it short, I have worked as a PHP Programmer, Web Developer
and my responsibilities include developing web applications and websites using PHP, Wordpress, Magento etc.

Anyone with the same profile, can you help me? 

2174 or 2175 for me?
Because 2174 also has a web programmer and so does 2175.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pankajswagh said:


> Hello Again Guys,
> 
> This is really confusing me..
> 
> ...



Do you think we have those codes memorized and know what they all mean? If you want advice you should provide complete info.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Look at these links:

NOC 2011 - 2174 - Computer programmers and interactive media developers - Unit group

NOC 2011 - 2175 - Web designers and developers - Unit group

It looks like 2174 is for software developers who develop mainly "thick client" applications that typically would be installed on client machines.

It looks like 2175 is for software developers who mainly develop "thin client" applications such as web applications that would be accessed via a web browser.

So you just have to decide what you mainly do. If it's half and half, then pick one. From what you've said, you sound like mainly a web developer. So 2175 would seem to be the better fit.


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thank You Boss*



colchar said:


> Do you think we have those codes memorized and know what they all mean? If you want advice you should provide complete info.


Hey Man!

Thanks for those wise words  

Now try replying in the same tone as my question or may be like MarylandNed responded.

May be like "hey.. I dont have those codes memorized... can you provide complete info?" 

Read my post again..
There is a sentence that goes like "Anyone with the same profile, can you help me? " 

I know you dont have these code memorized so my query was targeted to those with the same profile.. 

Anyways.. Good Luck with your intelligent responses!


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> Look at these links:
> 
> NOC 2011 - 2174 - Computer programmers and interactive media developers - Unit group
> 
> ...


Hey MarylandNed,

I have changed it back to 2175.

Thank You


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pankajswagh said:


> Now try replying in the same tone as my question


Why don't you try offering complete info rather than expecting people to search it out? Or maybe read the info on each code and use a little common sense when applying them?


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

colchar said:


> Why don't you try offering complete info rather than expecting people to search it out? Or maybe read the info on each code and use a little common sense when applying them?


again.. 
i am expecting "people with the same profile" to help me.. not everyone.. so i guess that excludes you and saves your precious time.. 

and about offering complete info.. the info i shared is more than enough for people with same profile.. that is why it clearly says in the title "IT professionals" and "Anyone with the same profile, can you help me?" 
using these keywods and keyphrases is "common sense" 
and overlooking them is??  
good luck mate!


----------

